
Show HN: I Wish There Was An App For – submit your app ideas and we build it - dfleurantin
https://iwishtherewasanappfor.com/
======
dfleurantin
I Wish There Was An App For is an online community run by an app studio where
anyone can submit app ideas. We (the app studio) will choose one winning idea
per month (crowdsourced by the community) and build it. Want to see your app
idea come to life? Submit your app idea and let's make it a reality.

This project was well received by the Product Hunt community; we were #1
Product of the Day on September 18, 2018, #1 Product of the Week (September
18, 2018) and #5 Product of the Month (September 2018).

Also you can support us on Product Hunt by visiting our page -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/i-wish-there-was-an-app-
fo...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/i-wish-there-was-an-app-for).

------
deytempo
I wish there was an app for
[https://www.surveyking.com](https://www.surveyking.com) its the only way
their online survey tools could really be any better

